# [OT] Linux e demoscene

## HexDEF6

Se vi piacciono intro e demo beccatevi questa (con annesso sorgente):

ftp://ftp.scene.org/pub/parties/2003/assembly03/in4k/yellow_rose_of_texas_by_fit___bandwagon.tgz

ha vinto l'assembly 03...

Incredibile cosa si possa fare in 4K!!

Ciao

----------

## morellik

Caspita, e' veramente mitico   :Very Happy: 

----------

## HexDEF6

http://unixscene.kameli.net/?choice=news

se vuoi qui ci sono un po di intro e demo per linux!

Ciao

----------

## _Echelon_

Che belle ste cose !  :Smile: 

Fantastico !!

----------

## paolo

Io ancora ricordo una demo dell'Assembly di qualche anno fa su C=<64 nella quale la "telecamera" percorreva un labirinto stile doom. Penso che ancora ci siano persone rimaste lì ad applaudire nonostante il tempo passato  :Laughing: 

Rimasero tutti a riflettere sulla potenza di calcolo che abbiamo e che non sfruttiamo adeguatamente...

Io questi programmatori li manderei a lavorare per Unreal... ci scommetto quello che volete che riuscirebbero a farlo girare egregiamente su un P-II!   :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

## flocchini

Il problema vero purtroppo e': "ma a chi intressa (oltre che a noi poveri consumatori) che giri su un p II?"

Credo che non interessi ne' alle software house ne' ai produttori di hardware  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _Echelon_

Beh oramai con tutta la potenza di calcolo offerta dai nostri potenti pc odierni si tende a ottimizzare poco, sia in hardware sia in software (vedi chipset via).

Che ci vuoi fare.. purtroppo è cosi...

----------

## HexDEF6

 *_Echelon_ wrote:*   

> Beh oramai con tutta la potenza di calcolo offerta dai nostri potenti pc odierni si tende a ottimizzare poco, sia in hardware sia in software (vedi chipset via).
> 
> Che ci vuoi fare.. purtroppo è cosi...

 

e questo si nota vedendo quello che fanno girare sulle console, dove i programmatori hanno a disposizione solo quell hardware e non un possibile radeon 9800 pro, e quindi se vogliono farci girare qualcosa imparano ad ottimizzare....

comunque quello che ho postato non e' di sicuro il demo 4K piu' allucinante che abbia visto.... per win ne hanno fatto uno che faceva girare un paesaggio in 3d (con texture e ben fatto) con tanto di nuvole in movimento con ombre, e in sottofondo la musichetta con adirittura un pianoforte (vabbeh... diciamo che ci assomigliava molto) che suonava... 

Ciao

----------

